# a bit of cold game retrieving



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as some may be aware I've had a bit of issues with Ruby retrieving birds, so I brought a grouse back from the shoot yesterday and thought we'd try again on the feathers, wasn't really expecting too much difference if I'm totally honest as I was convinced that she just didn't like the feel of feathers in her mouth. Glad to say, once again she proved me wrong


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes it good to be proved wrong.
Ruby is such a good girl.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - as always ! - just depends on the pup - the game - the conditions - the training - a few years ago after watching a vid on Ruby - my advice was set your pup free - turned 2 gun - marked - only thing holding her back was you - now 2 feathers - PIKE turning 6yrs - points woodcocks (we do shoot several of them thru the season ) but still have 2 command PICK IT UP ! DOVES a soft bird - but he is always in a field with other pups - then it becomes a competition - all my pups have loved dead bird drills (pheasant quail or grouse wings ) PIKE is my 4Th V - some how they know a game bird - they ignore the REST - must V a 1000yrs of breeding !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when I tried her first thing this morning she did her usual and just stood over it, so I went to get her one of her rope toys and a couple of treats, as I'd just got her treats one of my boys called from inside so I went to see what he wanted and then turned round to see Rubes behind me in the lounge with the grouse in her mouth , so I took it back outside and placed it in garden again and gave fetch command and she just trotted off, picked it up and retrieved it (that was the vid), this afternoon I hid it all round the back garden and had Ruby in the house each time I hid it, she found and retrieved every time. Tomorrow we're out on the partridge so hopefully, fingers crossed, she'll carry on the good work


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The retrieve is such a rewarding thing to see come together and they look so proud carrying game you can't help but smile.


----------

